# samsung dvd-hd860



## r_gandhi (Feb 1, 2010)

hello i have samsung dvd-hd860 pal dvd does not work on my dvd player i can see the picture but i cant hear any sound

need some help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the DVD player able to play multi region? Pal discs normally dont work on most players in North America.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I looked it up on Google and it took me to Amazon.

From there it says its HDCP protected if used by HDMI.

Have you connected it with HDMI?

What TV model to you have?

And if applicable, is it connected through a stereo first, than through to the TV?

If any of them, it may not be current HDCP compliant. I am not a 100% sure, but I think thats what happens. It plays sound but not picture.

It may also be a HDMI problem, or the player itself. It may have a faulty connection or chip for the picture.

PS thats all I can think of for diagnosis.


----------

